# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4: старт отборочных

## Labs

Уже в эти выходные определятся участники финальных соревнований в Минске по дисциплинам League of Legends и Point Blank. Первые отборочные туры TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 стартуют 14 сентября. Общий призовой фонд финала составит $55000*. 


League of Legends:


Дата проведения: 14 сентября


Страница турнира: http://lol-game.ru/threads/otborochnye-na-techlabs-cup-by-2013-season-4.121864/
Регламент: http://lol-game.ru/threads/pravila.118937/
Регистрация: http://lol-game.ru/threads/registracija-komand.121827/


Призовой фонд квалификации:


1 место – Квота на финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4; 
2 место – Квота на финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4.


По результатам открытой квалификации по League of Legends определятся две команды, которые отправятся на LAN-финал в Минск. Общий призовой фонд, за который сразятся участники, составит $10000*.


Призовой фонд финала:


1 место – $7000* + Квота на Гранд-Финал 
2 место – $3000*


Point Blank:


Дата проведения: 14 сентября


Страница турнира: http://resp.su/tournaments/view/370/info
Регламент: http://resp.su/tournaments/view/370/rules
Регистрация: http://resp.su/tournaments/view/370/players


Призовой фонд квалификации:


1 место – Квота на финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4; 
2 место – Квота на финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4;
3 место – Квота на финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4;
4 место – Квота на финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4;
5-8 место – донат на 3 дня.


Донат: АUG А3, кольт Питон Д, боевое мачете, купон быстрая перезарядка, купон быстрая смена оружия, броня +10, с4 спецпакет.
8-16 место – донат на 3 дня.


Донат: (АUG А3, кольт Питон Д, боевое мачете).
Четыре команды по итогам отборочных соревнований  Point Blank  получат возможность побороться в финале за $10000*. В соревнованиях 14 сентября сможет принять участие любая зарегистрированная команда.


Призовой фонд финала:


1 место – $4000* + донат на 30 дней;
2 место – $3000* + донат на 21 день;
3\4 места – $1500* + донат на 14 дней.


World of Tanks:


Самым значимым событием на TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 станет Гранд-финал по дисциплине World of Tanks. Победители предыдущих остановок TECHLABS CUP 2013, получившие заслуженные квоты на Гранд-финал, сразятся в Минске во Дворце спорта 28 сентября. В этот день лучшие танкисты TECHLABS CUP 2013 встретятся на одной сцене, чтобы побороться за звание чемпионов. На сцене вы увидите: 


– Na’Vi – победители TECHLABS CUP RU 2013
– pAnic – победители TECHLABS CUP BY 2013
– M1ND – победители TECHLABS CUP UA 2013
– PUSH – победитель TECHLABS CUP KZ 2012.


Общий призовой фонд Гранд-финала составит $15000*.  

Призовой фонд финала:


1 место – $12000*;
2 место – $3000*.


«На протяжении этого и прошлого года команды четырёх стран показывали красивую игру и смогли доказать на деле, что заслужили право выступать в Гранд-финале TECHLABS CUP 2013. Мы рады, что именно в Минске, где и разрабатывается World of Tanks, решится судьба главного трофея киберфестиваля. Приглашаем всех поклонников игры поддержать сильнейшие команды, знакомые им не только по TECHLABS CUP, но и по другим турнирам. Сражения обещают быть захватывающими!» – Алексей Кузнецов, руководитель киберспортивного направления компании разработчика игры World of Tanks.


Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.


Дата проведения: 
19 сентября (европейская квалификация).


Страница турнира: http://play.faceit.com/ (только для зарегистрированных пользователей).


Призовой фонд квалификации:


1 место – Квота на финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4.


22 сентября (СНГ квалификация)


Страница турнира: http://www.fgcl.ru/champ/cs_go_5on5_techlabs_cup_by_2013__cis_qualification/
Регламент: http://www.fgcl.ru/showrules/37/
Регистрация: http://www.fgcl.ru/eventjoin/cs_go_5on5_techlabs_cup_by_2013__cis_qualification/ (только для зарегистрированных пользователей).


Призовой фонд квалификации:


1 место – Квота на финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4.


На финал по Counter-Strike: Global Offensive в Минск отправятся победители европейской (19 сентября) и СНГ (22 сентября) квалификаций. Команды будут сражаться за общий призовой фонд размером в $5000*.


Призовой фонд финала:


1 место – $3500* + Квота на Гранд-Финал;
2 место – $1500*.


Dota 2:


Дата проведения: 


21 сентября (СНГ квалификация)


Страница турнира: http://dota2.ru/news/2499-otborochnye-techlabs-cup-by-2013/
Регламент: http://dota2.ru/forum/topic/19564-neznanie-pravil-ne-osvobozhdaet-ot-otvetstvenn/
Регистрация: http://dota2.ru/events/tournament/62/


Призовой фонд квалификации:


1 место – Квота на финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4.


22 сентября (белорусская квалификация)


Страница турнира: http://dota2.ru/news/2503-otborochnye-techlabs-cup-by-2013/
Регламент: http://dota2.ru/forum/topic/19564-neznanie-pravil-ne-osvobozhdaet-ot-otvetstvenn/
Регистрация: http://dota2.ru/events/tournament/63/


Призовой фонд квалификации:


1 место – Квота на финал TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4.


По результатам белорусской и СНГ квалификаций две команды окажутся в финале. Еще две команды будут приглашены на финал киберфестиваля организаторами. Общий призовой фонд по Dota 2 составит $15000*.


Призовой фонд финала:


1 место – $8000* + Квота на Гранд-Финал;
2 место – $4000*;
3 место – $2000*;
4 место – $1000*.


Киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP BY 2013 – Season 4 пройдет 28 сентября во Дворце спорта – Минск. Вход платный. Информацию о стоимости и точках продажи билетов можно узнать на официальной странице чемпионата – www.cybersport.techlabs.pro.  


В течение года TECHLABS CUP 2013 на своих страницах в социальных сетях www.vk.com/techlabscup и www.facebook.com/techlabscup будет разыгрывать ценные призы.


Узнать актуальную информацию о TECHLABS CUP 2013:


Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event 
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv


* — ценные призы и подарки от спонсоров эквивалентные указанной сумме.

----------

